# Which browser plug-in is responsible for opening Excel docs in Internet Explorer



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am wondering if anybody can tell me which plug-in is responsible for loading Excel documents into the Internet Explorer browser when I click on an Excel document hyper-link?

I have been able to find instructions on how to stop Internet Explorer (or other browsers) from opening Excel documents but this information is of no use to me.

My challenge relates directly to an issue that I am experiencing with SharePoint Online as described below:

Browser view of documents is not accurate!

Any help with this will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Opening Excel documents (or indeed any Microsoft Office document) from a web-page hyperlink in IE does not require a plug-in.


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Pip22,

Thanks for your response. Can you please tell me how the browser renders the Excel document "view"? Does it use css or a combination of css & javascript? Alternatively is another method used?

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

After looking at the video you posted, which by the way clearly illustrates your point, it made me wonder if you did the same experiment using Chrome only from start to finish, does it exhibit the same issue?


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes all browsers behave the same way (at least Chrome, Firefox & IE)!


----------

